# How long does it take a social welfare payment to lodge in my account?



## Sepc28 (24 Oct 2013)

I went off Disability Allowance for a couple of weeks and sent the D104 form off on the 18th recently. The Community Welfare Officer has said that money was lodged in my account yesterday (23rd oct) How long will it take for the money to be in my account?


----------



## eastbono (24 Oct 2013)

It should be in today as sw bank payments are usually in on Thursdays.


----------



## gipimann (24 Oct 2013)

SW payments to banks can be made any day of the week, not just Thursdays.

Most SW schemes have what's called a standard payment day, and payment is usually made on that day each week.


----------

